# access point with dhcp server = wifi router?



## eusonxabi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi. I just bought an Access Point D-Link G700AP with a built-in DHCP server. At home I have a modem for my cable connection and the idea was to use the Access Point to be able to connect with several laptops at the same by using only one IP. Right now I have the modem connected to the AP and DHCP server enabled in it. The AP is in the same range of IP of the modem (that's verified) and I have set as gateway in the AP the modem IP. When I connect to wifi network, my AP gives me a private IP, but with no connection to the outside world. If ping to google's IP, e.g., I get no answer. If I ping to the modem, however, if do obtain an answer. 
I hope I made my point, thanks in advance!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect what you really wanted was a router, not a WAP. What is the make/model of the modem?


----------



## eusonxabi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi again. Thanks for your answer johnwill. My modem is a Cable Modem Motorola SB5101. I agree that a router would be ok for sure, but as I wrote in the title I was wondering if I could use this WAP with DHCP server with same purpose...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think so, but I've never tried. That unit does not have a NAT layer, which is the missing ingredient for multiple connections.


----------



## eusonxabi (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. The difference here is that I can't use my AP as a gateway...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what your point is with the comment: _The difference here is that I can't use my AP as a gateway..._

What are you alluding to?


----------



## eusonxabi (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I mean that when I try to configure the AP "Lan" settings I'm unable to set its IP as gateway. There's an error message saying "This is an AP, you can't set it as gateway"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Exactly, that's because it doesn't have a NAT layer, which is what I said previously.


----------



## eusonxabi (Oct 1, 2008)

So now I know the difference between an access point with dhcp server and a wifi router...  Thanks Johnwill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Time to buy that router you always wanted. :grin:


----------



## turkamure (Oct 31, 2008)

I've done something similiar when I could not afford a new router. I has two network cards in my computer. The router was connect to one card, then shared the internet connection through the other. You could connect a switch or directly to the access point. The computer acts as the router. The biggest drawback is that one computer has to be running for others to get internet. Some claim this is a more secure way(with a firewall on the PC) then using a router with builtin firewall.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some may "claim" this is more secure, but I'm not buying. Also, the disadvantages in both performance and convenience convince me this is the wrong way to do.


----------

